# shark fishing the surf



## blane tankersley (Jun 2, 2008)

when is it best fish for shark off the beach in the fort walton destin area?


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Anywhere you have access.


----------



## POWER FISHERMAN (Aug 19, 2008)

This bite should be picking up in Late March-Early April. There will be sandbar sharks as the water temp approaches 60-64 degrees. Everything else starts showing up when the water temps go to 68-70 degrees. 

Do you have a crew you are fishing with?

Deaver


----------



## blane tankersley (Jun 2, 2008)

ha no but i wish i had a crew to fish with


----------



## theflyingburritto (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey man, I live in Destin. I do all kinds of fishing, haven't done any shark fishing, but I'd love to start. If you want, we can get together sometime and figure it out, it sounds like a lot of fun. I got a few other fishing friends who would be willing to help out too. Iimagine its best not to try to manhandle one of those monsters without a couple of buddies. That would be a lot of fun!


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Pm Rubberboat, Konz,just to name a Few,I am sure they would be more than willing to give you some Hints, I catch most of Mine by sight fishing them during the warmer Months,and bottom fishing from my boat the rest of the time,, Dwayne


----------

